# Frankie - 6mth old male neutered guinea pig - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Frankie is a 6 month old neutered old male guinea pigs who is looking for a home. He came from someone who bred him (because they wanted cute babies) and then could not sell him.

He is a very sweet boy and needs a home with at least one female guinea pig for company. We ask for a minimum adoption fee of £15 per guinea pig.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 0751 568 4921
Email: [email protected]


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

beautiful boy I'm sure he wont be with you long


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

There is a change of plan with Frankie. We had two emergency baby female guinea pigs come in the other day, so they have all gone in together.

This thread can be closed as I will make a new thread for the trio.


----------

